# AlgarveBlueVT jounal(betta bowl)



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So while I was away on holiday I was able only to get a Hydor 7.5W under gravel heater for my 2.5 gal fish bowl.

Today I filled it with warm water and installed the under gravel heater-
I have just made a test on water params and read as following:

water temp 60-1F
Ammonia= .25ppm
Ph=7.6

I do a 100% water change every week.

I will try to get a better heater, but for now this one will have to do.

Any other advice appreciated.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Appreciate any advice anybody can offer.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi there! 

The temp does seem rather low.. what a pity you couldn't get a better heater. Any chance of getting one online? 

If you're still reading .25 ammonia, even after a water change, you could try a couple of things.. 1/ throw a big handful of java moss in, or some java fern, to help soak up the ammonia (the moss is proven to reduce it, and the fish love plants.. it'll also grow in very low light conditions, awesome stuff). 2/ Add a drop of Prime or two between water changes. 

Nice to meet you, and looking forward to some pics of your setup!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I do have an Anubias plant ( i think its called) in there also a small terracotta pot for him to hide in.

I use betta Pur in the water( well water) and some API aquarium salt
I dont want to waste money at the moment, the heater cost me 17 euros here on the continent. Everything is so much more expensive , so I dont really want to get another one just yet , so soon after getting this one.

Another problem is , he doesnt seem to want to eat either- not sure whats going on?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

If he's just new to the tank, it could be just that it'll take a few days to settle in, nothing to worry about. But really, being chilly could be it, also.. 

Can you possibly put him in the warmest part of the house/close to a heater? Wrapping the tank in towels at night when the temps tend to drop the most can help keep it warmer, also. 

Things tend to be expensive in the shops here in Aus, though.. but I found I can order stuff quite cheaply on ebay and the like. I'm just careful to read the negative comments on the sellers.

If you do decide to get another heater (I personally would return the other one, as it didn't do what the shopkeeper claimed it would and all..and think of it this way - a good quality heater isn't a 'waste' of money, as much as an 'investment' for your fishy..  ) consider an _adjustable_ 30watt. I spend a bit more on Dymax mini-heaters, but I have never had one go wrong yet. Well worth the extra, and they go for half price or less on ebay sometimes. Anyways, 'adjustable' is the important part.

Anubias is a lovely plant, very slow growing though, so it eats less fish pee than say, java fern or moss. 

I would quit using the salt, if you are changing the water enough, that is all the fish needs. 

Well water isn't as good as regular tap water, either -- is that the only water available? There's some threads here somewhere on coping with well water, if so..


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

unfortunately the heater came from Spain, I live in Portugal, and they dont accept returns that easily .

I have looked on ebay and amazon, but again the reason why I havent got from there is because they wont ship abroad- which is very annoying


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

This morning I found that the water had gone a bit milky and got worried that it could be an ammonia spike, so I tested it and it was still .25ppm.

so I am not sure what it could be.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so back from holiday-
just cleaned my betta bowl

heres a photo of set up









water test was:
Ammonia=.25ppm
Ph=7.6
Temp still @ 59-60F


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

so Just done a new water change for grumpy.
water temp 60F
PH=7.6
Ammonia= .25ppm


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Just done an 100% water change with warm water
add some aquarium salt and some water conditioner
water temp at mo is too high 30 degs centigrade(80+F)
but the good news is that its the first time the water has tested 0ppm for Ammonia 
and ph 7.6
He is in a jug of water at the moment outside in the sun until the water drops and stabilizes more.
will re-test ammonia just before i put him back in again.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Updated:
New start
*New controlable heater set at 25C/77F
100% water change
Ammonia= 0.25ppm
PH=7.6


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So as soon as I get my java Fern I am going to use Fondo Vivo substrate for my betta bowl-
would appreciate any comments about this substrate.
cheers


----------

